# CTD owners where do you live?



## CTD Lineman (Nov 18, 2014)

Where's everyone from? I saw the forum for age so i Figured this could make it easier for us diesel owners to meet up since we are so few and far between.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Near Toronto, Ontario.


----------



## Preston378 (Jun 12, 2014)

Just outside boston Massachusetts


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

45 North 76 West


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Michigan, bout 45 minutes north of Detroit.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

NW Illinois, SW suburb of Chicago


----------



## jhipsi (Oct 7, 2013)

West of ottawa 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bstoneaz79 (Jun 28, 2015)

Central IL, about 2 hours east of STL and three hours south of CHI.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Edmonton, Alberta


----------



## CTD Lineman (Nov 18, 2014)

Kansas city missouri!


----------



## Aphidman (Nov 24, 2014)

Calgary, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

5 miles south of Dover, Delaware. The First State!


----------



## Canmechtech (May 30, 2015)

Toronto


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

santa fe new mexico


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Lots of new names here! Welcome everybody. I'm about 45 min from Pittsburgh


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> Near Toronto, Ontario.


north ,east or west or lake ontario


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

1.5 hours north east of toronto


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Southern New Jersey, down the street from Atco Raceway. The only Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel in my area, only other place I've seen one was Cherry Hill.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

30 minutes east of Toronto


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

a little north of Burlington, Vt.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

CTD Lineman said:


> Where's everyone from? I saw the forum for age so i Figured this could make it easier for us diesel owners to meet up since we are so few and far between.


West of Rochester, NY
You didn't say where you are from.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Hamilton Ohio


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

the DMV


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Western Sydney, Australia, 7,500 miles from Los Angeles. Just don't try to drive here in a Cruze.


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

Dallas, TX


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

SoCal


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Ashland, Ohio


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> the DMV


Is that near the DMZ? :th_salute:


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

SE Iowa


----------



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

Mountain Green, Utah (30 miles north of Salt Lake City)


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

46n 64.7w


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

vwgtiglx said:


> Is that near the DMZ? :th_salute:


Coming in hot :shoot:


FYI: The DMV is D.C/MD/VA area


----------



## CTD Lineman (Nov 18, 2014)

Barefeet said:


> West of Rochester, NY
> You didn't say where you are from.


Kansas City, Missouri


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

10min N.W. of Lordstown, Ohio.


----------



## Jamine (Feb 6, 2018)

Southern NJ, near Vineland area
14 Cruze diesel, OZ tuned and deleted


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

****, am I the only red neck on here.... Im in the Middle Georgia area


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Western Washington, west of Seattle.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

TyGeR said:


> ****, am I the only red neck on here.... Im in the Middle Georgia area


If it helps any, I used to live in SE GA, near Saint Marys.. Not sure if that makes me a former ******* or not...


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

MRO1791 said:


> If it helps any, I used to live in SE GA, near Saint Marys.. Not sure if that makes me a former ******* or not...


I know the area, pass by it on I-95 going to Jacksonville.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

7 hrs north of seattle


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

The HOT Arizona desert...near Lake Havasu City (pic from my former TDI summer of 2013)










The CTD does very well in the extreme heat.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

10 miles from the sweetest place on earth, Hershey, Pennsylvania!!


----------



## Rebob0510 (Jun 16, 2019)

I live in the 5th Snowiest city in the world... Syracuse, NY


----------



## karm (Oct 31, 2014)

A few miles south of Lordstown, Ohio... where she was made.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

SW Oregon


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Peoria AZ


----------



## knat123 (Jan 14, 2020)

North Jersey


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Valley of the Sun


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

CTD Lineman said:


> Where's everyone from? I saw the forum for age so i Figured this could make it easier for us diesel owners to meet up since we are so few and far between.


Oregon


----------



## SoonerCTD (Jan 20, 2020)

Glenpool, Oklahoma. About 20 miles South of Tulsa.


----------



## Charlesb (Dec 10, 2019)

Reno, nevada


----------

